# Lyft and Grocery Stores



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Drivers hate picking up at grocery stores because they are always short trips. Lyft is telling pax it's OK... whatever... promoted on Twitter.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Nearly every grocery store pickup I've made on Lyft has resulted in tips that were equal to or greater than the minimum fare. Definitely not the case with similar trips (and stores) on Uber.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow. Well to be honest I don't mind if they tip for a grocery store pickup. I expect at least double the rate of the fare. Will I get it? Nah..


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

andaas said:


> Nearly every grocery store pickup I've made on Lyft has resulted in tips that were equal to or greater than the minimum fare. Definitely not the case with similar trips (and stores) on Uber.


Yeah, I had a fare from Aldi's, 4 Indian medical students piled into my Focus and filled the trunk completely with groceries, I had to help them pack so we could fit everything in, one of the pax had to hand carry a flat with 5 cartons of eggs another a bag full of bread, I had to explain to them that it would get crushed in the trunk. Minimum for me and no tip, fortunately they had extra guys at the house to unpack.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

There in lies the problem. They were Indian. They don't tip.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

macchiato said:


> There in lies the problem. They were Indian. They don't tip.


Pretty much, and they're shopping at Aldi so you KNOW they're cheap


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

andaas said:


> Nearly every grocery store pickup I've made on Lyft has resulted in tips that were equal to or greater than the minimum fare. Definitely not the case with similar trips (and stores) on Uber.


That has been my experience also. I have frequently gotten good tips on Lyft when doing grocery runs, but never on Uber, no matter how helpful and patient I have been.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> That has been my experience also. I have frequently gotten good tips on Lyft when doing grocery runs, but never on Uber, no matter how helpful and patient I have been.


That's because Uber trained their passengers to think the tip was always included in the fare from the beginning. Nothing is going to change about that now.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Picked up a woman at a grocery store while driving for lyft, she pushed her full cart up to my car and just looked at me expectantly to load her stuff into my car. So then I load it and driver her 3 minutes away to her destination, she asks me to carry her stuff up stairs and she'll give me a good tip. So I do it, look at report next day=no tip. I contact support, ask them to change my rating of that passenger to a 1 star and never pair me with them again.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I had a passenger who went on and on about how she preferred Lyft because of the tip option. I'd only done 2 rides that day, and when I checked the next day, no tip. Although, I realize passengers have 24 hours to tip, so I checked again the following day... no tip.

At this point, I laughed a little, but figured life goes on.

However, at the conclusion of the week on the final pay summary, her tip was included on that days totals. This was not visible until the weekly pay summary appeared on Tuesday, a full week after the ride was completed.

This showed up as an added line item in my weekly pay summary, and was not included in the daily totals.

Don't be so fast to dismiss the daily reports as 100% accurate. You might actually be getting that tip...


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Yeah, I had a fare from Aldi's, 4 Indian medical students piled into my Focus and filled the trunk completely with groceries, I had to help them pack so we could fit everything in, one of the pax had to hand carry a flat with 5 cartons of eggs another a bag full of bread, I had to explain to them that it would get crushed in the trunk. Minimum for me and no tip, fortunately they had extra guys at the house to unpack.


Uber or lyft, I see those names, nope!
I ain't wasting my 1* on them!


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

andaas said:


> I had a passenger who went on and on about how she preferred Lyft because of the tip option. I'd only done 2 rides that day, and when I checked the next day, no tip. Although, I realize passengers have 24 hours to tip, so I checked again the following day... no tip.
> 
> At this point, I laughed a little, but figured life goes on.
> 
> ...


Yep - the pax has 24 hours to add a tip (not sure how as I haven't seen the pax side) but if the trip is late, I would conclude it wouldn't be picked up in the daily summary (as I've seen many times on the driver side).


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't mind grocery store rides only if I'm w/in 5 min. driving distance to the pickup


----------

